# South Carolina????????



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

hey I'm new to this site but have been riding a while. just getting back into it all after about 3 years off wanta know if anyone around sc has or knows of a few good mud races and places to ride and people to ride with?


----------



## yeknom (Jul 21, 2011)

carolina adventure world 17th-19th.


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

CAROLINA ADVENTURE WORLD for all types of riding.mud,trails,ect.
several other places within a hour or so of you, but no where near the quality of park CAW is.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

yeknom said:


> carolina adventure world 17th-19th.


Hey yeknom you going / meeting there by chance? He sent me a pm and mentioned they are going that weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't know if I can make that due to work but I gotta ask what's going on?


----------

